# Puerto Vallarta TS presentaions worth attending



## easyrider (Jun 2, 2008)

Which resort was worth the presentation in PV ?


----------



## KarenLK (Jun 2, 2008)

The breakfasts at Villa del Mar Flamingos are not good and served in a convention center hall.


----------



## aliikai2 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Well,*

If you work it right, the GM will pay you 4000 pesos and give you a nice breakfast, plus a cab ride back and forth.

If the Bellair is still offering tours, you can also get 4000 pesos for that tour.
You should do this one just to update the information on the state of the construction. 

I have heard that the Velas Vallarta tour is ok, great looking resort, but the annual fees and the AI make it to rich for us.

Those are all I know about from our trip last November.

fwiw,

Greg


----------



## hibbert6 (Jun 3, 2008)

*2 more...*

In April, we got the hardest-earned $400 we ever made for attending the Grand Mayan presentation.  One word of advice:  DON'T.  Much pressure and they actually try to make you feel guilty for not "trusting" them!  (I even had a printout in hand for several GM resales!)

The Villa Del Palmar Flamingos resort in Nuevo Vallarta is very nice, but we just got an excursion discount for that one.  I wouldn't recommend doing it for less than $250 cash, unless you really want to see it. Oh - their breakfast is excellent, too.  

Always go armed with printouts of resales being offered at the particular resort you're viewing.  Even if you're not comfortable showing it to the salespeople, an occassional look will remind you what a bad deal the developer is offering!    Most hotels and resorts have a "business center" where you can pull up TUG classifieds and ebay ads, etc. and print them out.  The timeshare hustlers know this so they try to schedule your visit ASAP so you won't have time to do research.  Stall, and do it anyway.

Dave


----------



## janapur (Jun 3, 2008)

It seems that Grand Mayan offers more if you're plucked off the street than if you're already a guest. I was told by another guest at RM that they will match any other confirmed reservation from a diff resort, but that was a hassle.
Has anyone else been offered more than the customary $100 and 10 percent discount while staying there?


----------



## KarenLK (Jun 3, 2008)

I was in PV all of Feb and most of March and not ONE salesman accosted me....and we were waiting for the BIG offers. Zero. Zilch. Nada.


----------



## judy23 (Jun 3, 2008)

We have been to several TS presentations each of the last 5 years. The Marina is usually where we get our invitations. They pay between $350-500 for a presentation. We have been to the GM, Velas, Playa Del Sol and last year a new one in Bucerias was paying $500. If you don't mind the pressure it's ok. We were there 5 weeks .


----------



## hibbert6 (Jun 7, 2008)

*"Accosting"*



KarenLK said:


> I was in PV all of Feb and most of March and not ONE salesman accosted me....and we were waiting for the BIG offers. Zero. Zilch. Nada.



I was in PV/NV in April and I was amazed at the difference between there and Cabo.  In Cabo, we were "accosted" at every turn.  But in PV/NV, timeshare presentations were merely "offered" -  by just about everyone with whom we did business!   ...the concierge at our resort, a cab driver, and even a waiter at a restaurant.  Though, I must say, to his credit, that he made the offer only after we told him our story about not being allowed out of Mexico (passport problems - long story) and the expense of having to extend our trip.  He was very careful not to push, so he started by saying that he could get us $300 cash to help out if we would be willing to attend a TS presentation. 

Not that the actual TS saleseople in PV were any better than in Cabo - if anything, the pressure was worse!

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone been on a recent presentation ?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## pittle (Jan 16, 2009)

There is a guy at the tequila store (a corner on your left) as you are walking downtown from the Sheraton that will give you most of your money upfront when you take a tour.  He can get you a tour to any place.  He paid us $300 cash and we got another $100 at the resort he set us up with. Several people in the marina were offering about the same deal - most of the money upfront when you were getting into the taxi.  Makes it easier to "walk away" if you already have most of your money.

We were snagged to take a GM tour from a "customer service" guy at the Mega store.  We took the tour, but did not tell them that we already owned 6 Grupo Mayan units (all but one and an upgrade were resale).  We were there 4-1/2 hours!  We did not buy and never let on that we were already owners.  The guy did tell us that he felt that we were holding something back, but we just told him that with the economy, our IRA was down a bunch and hubby was having some health issues and we were not making long term commitments right now.  All that said - 4-1/2 hours for $400 was torturous.

The one we took with the up-front money was actually fun AND hubby actually wanted to buy there!


----------



## KatrinaG (Jan 25, 2009)

Pittle,

Which one was the "fun" one where your hubby wanted to buy?  Am heading to MP Nuevo Vallarta later this week and looking for a presentation (OTHER than MP or GM!!) to attend.

Thanks!

Katrina


----------



## pittle (Jan 25, 2009)

Castles & Condos - part of MHotels. It is in Conchas Chinas area.  Lynette and Mark had wornderful personalities.  He is the sales manager and Lynette is the sales person we had.  They have wonderful British accents.


----------



## KatrinaG (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks!  Will keep that one in the forefront!!


----------



## judy23 (Jan 25, 2009)

Katrina,
We went to the presentation the other day at the "M" and got $5500. pesos. It was a beautiful place but since then we have learned some things that make us glad we didnot buy


----------



## judy23 (Jan 25, 2009)

By the way. That British fellow Mark was the sales manager for several years at Villa del Pamar Flamingo's and is a great guy. He apparently took several sales people with him to the "M"


----------



## pammex (Jan 25, 2009)

pittle said:


> There is a guy at the tequila store (a corner on your left) as you are walking downtown from the Sheraton that will give you most of your money upfront when you take a tour.  He can get you a tour to any place.  He paid us $300 cash and we got another $100 at the resort he set us up with. Several people in the marina were offering about the same deal - most of the money upfront when you were getting into the taxi.  Makes it easier to "walk away" if you already have most of your money.
> 
> We were snagged to take a GM tour from a "customer service" guy at the Mega store.  We took the tour, but did not tell them that we already owned 6 Grupo Mayan units (all but one and an upgrade were resale).  We were there 4-1/2 hours!  We did not buy and never let on that we were already owners.  The guy did tell us that he felt that we were holding something back, but we just told him that with the economy, our IRA was down a bunch and hubby was having some health issues and we were not making long term commitments right now.  All that said - 4-1/2 hours for $400 was torturous.
> 
> The one we took with the up-front money was actually fun AND hubby actually wanted to buy there!



I am surprised they did not know you were owners at the Mayan.....they usually input your name in computer and know right away...LOL..  



pittle said:


> Castles & Condos - part of MHotels. It is in Conchas Chinas area.  Lynette and Mark had wornderful personalities.  He is the sales manager and Lynette is the sales person we had.  They have wonderful British accents.



Castles & condos....are they built or in pre-construction like "M"????



judy23 said:


> Katrina,
> We went to the presentation the other day at the "M" and got $5500. pesos. It was a beautiful place but since then we have learned some things that make us glad we didnot buy



"M" is another pre-construction right????


----------



## pittle (Jan 26, 2009)

Castles and Condos are in construction.  They should open summer 2009.  They are also building a hotel in PV starting next year.

Yes, Lynette and Mark, had worked together at Villa del Mar Flamingos.  So did the VLO, Linda.

So far, the only thing we have found that was not what they said has to do with the travel agency they are affiliated with - airfare is not included in the points they deposit into your account each year.  They are affiliated with II for exchanges.

The unit is awesome and we look forward to going in 2010.

GM did not check about MP/GM ownership when we took the tour.  I was surprised - we own 4 MP weeks and 2 GM weeks.  Therefore, we found out what the regular folks off the street go through.  It is not pretty!  Maybe worse than upgrade ones.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 26, 2009)

We did the Grupo Mayan tour for the Lux. The deal being offered when not being interested or eligible for the Lux is to buy your contract on your TS and get you into vacation ownership at the Mayan. Maybe some one knows about the HSI programs but I fell asleep at that point.

At the VDP Flamingos in Nayarit they will match any invitation. It seems all money paid to you is in pesos.


----------



## pammex (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes the Mayan presentations are tough but hey for 4000 pesos and up..that is $100. plus bucks per hour, if you have an extended vacation, decent pay for lots of aggravation LOL....( you were lucky they did not check computer I guess).  

I would really be sure to check into any pre-construction purchases, these can go one way or the other....expected opening dates in Mexico can change and become long and drawn out on Mexican time...manana....which means not today but another day in future......

Is the hotel in PV going to be called "M" ??? or is that something different....I have not heard anything about Castles and Condos as yet...was there just a model unit to see or how was it presented???


----------



## pittle (Jan 27, 2009)

Castles and Condos only has 16 units.    It is part of the Mamann Group.  The Castles and Condos is being built by the Architech Daniel Mamann and a semi-retired gentleman that owns a bunch of mines.  We actually met him - he checks on the facility almost daily to see what progress is being made.  We are not planning to go there this year, so are not too worried.  There were a bunch of workers when we were there and it looked like it was on target to open in a few months.  The infrastructure was all done, they were tiling the jacuzzis on the decks, walls were in place in the units we saw from the deck of the model.  My husband and sons actually walked around to see what wat going on.  We do not have to pay mf for 2009 unless we plan to go in the fall, so we will just be patient.  

They are planning to build a place called The Mandalay, "M" Hotels, in PV and have one resort in Cabo.


----------



## pammex (Jan 28, 2009)

pittle said:


> Castles and Condos only has 16 units.    It is part of the Mamann Group.  The Castles and Condos is being built by the Architech Daniel Mamann and a semi-retired gentleman that owns a bunch of mines.  We actually met him - he checks on the facility almost daily to see what progress is being made.  We are not planning to go there this year, so are not too worried.  There were a bunch of workers when we were there and it looked like it was on target to open in a few months.  The infrastructure was all done, they were tiling the jacuzzis on the decks, walls were in place in the units we saw from the deck of the model.  My husband and sons actually walked around to see what wat going on.  We do not have to pay mf for 2009 unless we plan to go in the fall, so we will just be patient.
> 
> They are planning to build a place called The Mandalay, "M" Hotels, in PV and have one resort in Cabo.



So pittle, what are the units like, size etc., must be boutique if only 16 units yes??  The owner is semi-retired and owns mines.  What type of mines?  Tell us more....MF costs?  Type of presentation for sales, prices etc. 

I think you said in Conchas Chinas right?  Do the units have good views?  

You mentioned in previous post something about a discrepancy in what was said regarding travel agency and air fare, what does this discrepancy involve so others are aware?  

Are they already affiliated with II, even with not being open yet, ie: can you still exchange if you wanted to  before opening.  I thought resorts could only be affiliated when they had units to offer, is that incorrect???


----------



## pittle (Jan 28, 2009)

pammex said:


> So pittle, what are the units like, size etc., must be boutique if only 16 units yes??  The owner is semi-retired and owns mines.  What type of mines?  Tell us more....MF costs?  Type of presentation for sales, prices etc.
> 
> I think you said in Conchas Chinas right?  Do the units have good views?
> 
> ...



Yes - it it a boutique resort in Conchas Chinas.  While we own at MP & GM which are mega resorts that we love to take the kids to, when it is just the two of us, we like the small private ones.

I don't remember what kind of mines the guy owns - we were not introduced, the saleslady had told us about him and then when we were taking the tour, he was walking around in the model checking that the waterfall was on.  She told us that was him.  We went back a few days later to have our sons sign the papers so that they would also be owners and we saw this guy again.  He is in partnership with David Mamann.  Here is an article from a PV paper.  http://banderasnews.com/0808/re-mamman.htm    It only mentions the architect.  I think the guy with the mines is a financial partner for this project. 

Here is a link.  http://www.castlesandcondos.com.mx/home/  The pictures are of the model.  There are also floor plans on the site.  The views are spectacular.  They have several Suburbans available to take you places in town.  You just pay for gas. A Yacht Club membership and golf membership are also part of the things offered.  The kids loved the idea of a yacht outing each year.  We did receive a complimentary sunset sail which was fun - just the 10 of us on a sailboat that is part of the yacht club fleet.  We were able to see the building from the Bay.

The sales presentation was not high pressure.  The units sell themselves. Pre-construction/pre-completion prices were about $25,000 for a 1 bedroom  (mf around $450) and a studio was about $14,000 mf around $275).  We did not get the prices for the 2 and 3 bedroom units.  

The discrepancy was that they have a travel club that they deposit points into each year and you can use the points for discounts on hotels and rental cars.  The sales manager said we could use about 1/2 the points for airfare also.  That is not the case.  You can use them as a discount for hotel rooms, cruises, car rentals.  You cannot get any of these for free, only a certain number of points or a % of the total cost can be used for each reservation. I would say it is similar to HSI breakaway and burn weeks, SFX Specials, RCI Extra Vacations and II Getaway.  We were hoping to use 1500 points for airfare each year. 1 point is the equivelent of $1 US.

We filled out paperwork with II while there in late November.  We have not recieved anything from them yet and have not been II members for a few years. Therefore, I do not have any new info on that.


----------



## pammex (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks pittle, sounds very interesting....I'll have to check it out at some point....although I rather wait until completion....but worth looking into I guess.

The prices you quoted were for how many weeks use..I am assuming one???yes?  

There were like 11 floor plans on that site, and only going to be 16 units.....so are the floor plans designed to order or have they chosen which of the 11 to use for the 16 units already???

I have not seen it on the II website as yet, but probably not unitl has usable units....I guess.  

Keep me informed and congrats on your purchase, sounds really nice..I am just leary of pre-completion, and places that state affiliated with exchange companies but nothing to exchange..so would love to know how you make out...Did you buy the one bedroom or studio....I bet the one bedroom!  

Oh the point thing would not interest me at all...unless it included airtime or flights as you said...

How did you hear about this place?  How much were you given for presentation?  How much time was involved?  Was it presented as "M" when the person told you of it?  I was offered my last visit to go to "M" for quite a bit of dinero, but I have about had it on presentations unless it is really unusual place....."M"  just sounded like a hotel to me....

Good luck....I like the Mayans also but yes they are mega resorts and we do prefer smaller, more mexican touches etc., and also not so much land, like Mayan in NV, so, so big.....and kind of sterile ( Just my opinion).  We own there as well but not my fav. resort......but will be better as my family gets larger with grandkids and all....we can keep the quainter places for ourselves LOL.


----------



## pittle (Jan 28, 2009)

We bought one week with basically a VF week - pay an extra MF fee for an extra week.  We bought the winter season - October through May.  As with MP/GM holiday weeks were more expensive and summer was the lowest price.  We bought a studio with a guarantee to upgrade to a 1-bedroom for the price we were quoted and we plan to do that later this year.  We wanted to make sure everything was finished before pouring more $ into it.  As soon as we know they are completed, we will upgrade.  I really do not want just a studio, even with a kitchenette.  We definitely want to have the large deck with the great view.  

Yes, they do have quite a few plans - it is not cookie cutter like most.  I'm not exactly sure how many they are using.  The building is kind of an upside down "L" shape.  The one bedrooms do have a small den that has a sofa bed and they have 2 bathrooms.  The current sales area is going to be converted into 2 large 3-bedroom units with their own private roof gardens.  There will also be a common roof garden up there too.  They are going to have a Beach Club down on a private beach area (transportation will be provided).

The model was spectacular.  I took photos and then saw the website ones when we got home.  It looks just like that.  The kitchen makes you want to cook - even on vacation!  Very upscale appliances, wine cooler, and washer/dryer in the unit.

We found out about it from the guy at the Tequila store that is on the corner of the main street towards the Malecon.  He called it Castles and Condos.  He paid us $300 cash upfront and we got $100 at the resort plus taxi fare both ways.  Once we bought they threw in the complimentary sail for our family so we could check out the Yacht Club membership.  When you buy, they bring a bottle of champagne to celebrate.  The mimosas were great.


----------



## pammex (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds similar to Mayan with the VF week.  Smart move to go with the studio till completed.  Ah yes I know the guy at Tequila store well...LOL.  The complimentary sail must have been really wonderful ( I, infortunately get sea sick so would not be for me, but oh how I wish I could do boats).  

I am surprised at the bottle of champagne although that is nice.  I thought that alcohol was off limits now due to so many issue with people saying they were drinking so made decisions under influence etc.  I know when we bought a great timeshare in Ixtapa I think it was about 3 years ago they did the champagne thing, then when we upgraded 2 years ago on another unit, different place, they said no alcohol for that reason.  I love the opo of the bottle in celebration of a purchase LOL.  

I wish you the best with this new purchase and keep me informed how it all goes...sure sounds great.  Take care.


----------



## SteveH (Jan 29, 2009)

I was offered $400 to tour the Belair on Jan 9/09.  When we arrived the salesman's first question was whether we had any problem buying presale, seeing that there were only 4 or 5 vertical piers in the hole, I replied that "yes, I'm quite concerned about buying a something this intangible."  He left for a few minutes and came back with his boss who asked me the same question.  After I gave him the same response, I thought I was about to set a new record in the 100 yard dash and get gifted in under 30 minutes.  What he said then really caught me off guard; "What do you think we are an ATM" and then he sent us packing.  To add insult to injury he told us we'd have to pay our own cab back to our resort.
After I made some obscure reference to TUG they arranged for our cab back.
My only advise is to remain interested and tell them you'll consider the project if they can demonstrate how solvent a venture the Belair really is!  BTW, the cabbie told us that they pay the crane rental company a small daily amount to park the crane on their 'construction site' when it's not actually in use. 

The following week we were offered $300 to tour Paradise Village but the guy called back the evening before to say they would only pay $200, so we passed.
Steve


----------



## pammex (Jan 31, 2009)

SteveH said:


> I was offered $400 to tour the Belair on Jan 9/09.  When we arrived the salesman's first question was whether we had any problem buying presale, seeing that there were only 4 or 5 vertical piers in the hole, I replied that "yes, I'm quite concerned about buying a something this intangible."  He left for a few minutes and came back with his boss who asked me the same question.  After I gave him the same response, I thought I was about to set a new record in the 100 yard dash and get gifted in under 30 minutes.  What he said then really caught me off guard; "What do you think we are an ATM" and then he sent us packing.  To add insult to injury he told us we'd have to pay our own cab back to our resort.
> After I made some obscure reference to TUG they arranged for our cab back.
> My only advise is to remain interested and tell them you'll consider the project if they can demonstrate how solvent a venture the Belair really is!  BTW, the cabbie told us that they pay the crane rental company a small daily amount to park the crane on their 'construction site' when it's not actually in use.
> 
> ...



It could be that too many people went into Belair with set excuse of not buying pre-construction or pre-sale, so thus they must be asking that question up front now.  If you wish to withdraw from their ATM you would have to of course go in with an outer attitude of open mind and interest.  Personally having family in construction there are too many variables in pre-construction and unless you read every single line of contract and such and know the laws of Mexico and such then well it is a risky issue.  No matter where you may be in world pre-construction can turn sour.....ie: are you protected in event of bankrupcy etc........

Good for you in being smart enough to bring up TUG in regards to the cab ride back...there are many sites which could be mentioned, you did good.  

Not sure where Belair's solvency would fall in here and I am sure that could provoke an interesting conversation with Castles and Condos or "M".

Also not too sure how much a cabbie would know in regards to fees of crane on lot...but who knows, maybe he knows someone in construction or accounting but either way a small amount of money daily over many months equals a lot of money monthly or yearly.  

You did good to pass on the PV since the person changed his original offer. If they cannot keep their original offer before you step in door imagine what happens once you are there.  

This Castles and Condos does certainly sound different than many other timeshares or fractionals ie: kind of boutique.  Who knows if this different aspect is good or bad.....pittle says the structure is up and they are working internally, tiling etc....so we shalll see....I am sure I will be drawn at some point to check it out without the sailboat ride though...


----------



## Oleander (Mar 26, 2009)

We went to the Castles & Condos presentation March 7 2009, though we got less than others. My husband settled for three (good) bottles of tequila (same guy) and roundtrip cab to Sayulita (about $130 value provided personally by the marketing rep who manages the bodysnatchers--a great person). We arranged for C&C to sell our SolMar place with guaranteed cash back on either immediate or six-month terms. The manager later communicated this was not C&C's offer but our salesman's.

But the paperwork on SolMar sale, which we saw in the sale room, was not included in our package. Our sales rep John, nice guy of course, said he would meet us with the paperwork when we returned from a week in Sayulita, but somehow our schedules never coincided. This is March 26 night and we still don't have that. 

As well, we ran a credit voucher for the down payment to be claimed after our return the 17th. They got a confirmation code on the voucher, but never drew the money or even presented. 

The two things together began to bother me and I had repeated e-mail exchanges with the manager and phone texts with John. When I read here that the travel dollars can't be used for airfare I kind of went off the edge, because that would be the only use we would make of them. It's not that the airfare is a dealbreaker. If they had never mentioned it, we would not have cared. The sale of our SolMar unit was important though. 

I would still like to participate in Castles and Condos as the place is beautiful, I love the small size, the views, the neighborhood, and the units are an awesome deal. But I am afraid the travel dollars thing was the last straw in a string of no-confidence events. We discussed the benefit of airfare at length with John and we never use hotels for vacation, either timeshare or VRBO. I see enough fancy hotel rooms in my business travel. I don't think I am unusual in not liking to be misled.

For now I cancelled that card until we can get more comfort on the deal. I will post back when this is resolved. I do hope to use that unit! It is a one b.r. with super nice kitchen, spectacular views, two jacuzzis, bar restaurant on premises, wellness center on premises with allegedly a free one hour spa treatment daily. Was it too good to be true? That is what I am waiting to hear. We did not go for the golf or yacht membership though the latter seemed pretty nice.

As far as "lovely English couple", he is Australian. English accent and manners do not necessarily mean anything about a person's integrity. That proof is in the pudding. There is a lot of weirdness going on in the economic climate. I thought we would benefit from the marketplace, but it can just as well be that you are shoring up someone else's bankruptcy. I just read several articles on Bernie Madoff customers and other hedge fund managers' demise. Really flat broke due to being overleveraged even though they were worth hundreds of millions, or a billion+. 

I hope to report back with cheerful news that this was just a paranoid moment and all is well with our gorgeous unit at Castles & Condos (up to 4 weeks every two years with optional payment of $425 annual fee on each additional unit. What's not to like?) I really really do.


----------



## R & B (Apr 21, 2009)

We were down Jan 17th to Feb 14 and found out that alot of the hotels were not offering alot of money - more tours and resort dollars. We did GM, Velas Vallarta, M and another one I can't remember. Tried to go to Playa del Sol but since we had gone there in Cabo last year they wouldn't let us go again. Many of these resorts now have you in a database - about time I guess - so you can't go back year after year - and I thought that this is how I would put money towards my timeshare that I over paid for   Funny thing about "M" - there is only 16 units yet if we had bought 4 weeks we would have been guaranteed getting January or February - I said what about everyone else who wanted prime time - she said that not everyone wants to come down there then - whatever - also we would have a car with a chauffeur everyday to take us anywhere we wanted and the use of a yacht for a minimal cost - friends of ours bought an exit package from there- will have to see how that goes. Going to Cancun in 2010 - What should I expect of the timeshare presentations there?


----------



## kscar (Jul 3, 2009)

*Castles & Condos Presentation*

We were down here April 18th-28th. We were offered $4000 pesos to go on the M presentation. The first thing they do when you get there is ask if 1) is it a problem that the building is not finished and 2) are you so afraid of heights that you would not buy. If you say yes to either one, they send you pakcing without your money. The building appears to be at least 50% complete. There seem to be 3 complete units. One of them is the unit they show. The building, rooms view are awesome. IF this is completed, it will be incredible. We bought a 1BR 1WK with 3 optional weeks. MF is $450/week. They also bundle memberships with Interval and an HSI-like one. We are waiting for our login information for those. Current timeframe for completion is October. That date has been moved twice since we talked to them in April. I'm sure it has a lot to do with the economy and a little to do with the swine flu. They were stopped/slow for at least 2 weeks (according to M people we talked to). 

Best regards, Kurt & Sue


----------



## Snappy Sam (Jul 30, 2009)

We went to GM in Nuevo and didn't seem to have the high pressure we were expecting from them. It just was long but it is a large property so that adds to the time spent. We were there for a little over 3 hours and received 3500 PESOs. 
We also went to Velas and liked the property but not what we have heard about it on TUG. Shorter time of 2 hours and not high pressure at all. They were offering up to 3500 PESOS but would only give you 2000. The person issuing the invitation had to pay you the rest. Good luck with that! We never got it but were interested in the property so didn't mind the time. But that tells you what to expect from Velas!!!!!
And for all you Belaire fans  , they are now offering up to 5000 PESOS! HMMMMM..I wonder if those folks who have already invested with Belaire would say that money is worth it? I doubt it. If you don't already know about the Belaire then go to that thread.


----------



## seminole (Aug 5, 2009)

You better be careful about Castles and Condos.  I bought there in February, 2009 and have long since regretted it.  Their sales staff have been completely replaced because of false advertising.  The developer has apparently gone belly up (scam artists) and has been taken over by another group.  Advertised as opening in July, 2009, it is now going to be another year (at least).  Word has it that they don't even have permission to hook into the water/sewer sytem because they can't get permits.

STAY AWAY!!!


----------



## kscar (Aug 5, 2009)

*Castles & Condos*

Hi Seminole. There is another thread about C&C on this website. It is about the troubles and information everyone has been able to get from DNG/Castles & Condos. Might want to check it out.

Kurt


----------

